# Magic Salt Storage



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

I am considering about renting a garage at one of my account. There is a couple apartment rooms above the multi-section garages. I am thinking about buying a few yards of bulk magic salt. My concern is about their armona smell. Nothing smell bad, but strong enough to notice it. If I buy a few yards of bulk Magic salt and store it in the garage, would it cause a problem for the tenant who live above the garage? Should I be concerned? 

Another question is .... if I have any left over Magic salt at the end of season, would they still be good enough to be used for the next season as long as it is stored indoor? Would the heat from hot summer days cause the armona smell of Magic salt to become stronger or not? 

Any input would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Stephen, I mixed some bulk Magic last year in a two story 24'x24' garage. It was overpowering sweet when I mixed it, kind of made me sick. But didn't have any problems after that and it was stored in the garage. Didn't notice any smell upstairs and it's an open stairway. As far as staying good over the summer - I had some sand coated with Magic that was in the garage all this year with no problem. Didn't notice any odor either. Last winter, I had a couple of bags open from the summer before. Seemed to work just as well as the winter before. As a suggestion, how about storing it covered with a tarp to help confine the smell?


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Good idea Mick, that is exactly same thing I have on my mind. I think that covering the pile with tarp would help confine the smell. Thanks.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Ventilate the building. A small vent fan moving enough air to do a exchange of air say every 24 hours. Not expensive to run and probably good to balance humidity and such.


----------



## Taconic (May 18, 2001)

You could also try Caliber treated salt as it works just as well as Magic salt but with no smell.Its blue instead of brown
John Parker


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Thanks for your suggestions. I will stick with Magic Salt. John, I will be buying some from you sometime this fall. I have a dump trailer so I can buy a few yards of bulk Magic Salt and bring it home.


----------



## A.J. Scott (Sep 12, 2003)

What exactly is bulk magic salt?


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Bulk magic salt are non-bagged product. They are basically the same materials as the bagged magic salt. The only difference are that they are not bagged and is cheaper buy that way.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

A. J. Scott, if you'd like to discuss or try Magic Salt send me a Private Message (PM) or email.


----------



## BeachGuy (Nov 8, 2002)

What about the bagged Magic Salt? Does it still give off a smell? I thought about storing a few bags just in side the door of one of my customers. I am just wondering if it would bother the employees. Any of the CT guys buy it from Watertown?


----------



## PINEISLAND1 (Dec 21, 1999)

Most people I know actually like the smell. It is a sweet mollasses type smell, not obnoxious.

I dont think a bag or two would be noticed in an office entrance.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Yeah, but Tom look at the people you know.


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

Mmmm..... Yummy! My mouth is watering while reading this. 

Dino buys a couple of bags at the end of each winter just to have some on hand for snacks to be served with the summer BBQ's. 

I have found that the smell lessens in strength shortly after being stored, so if someone actually does find it obnoxious, it won't be for long?


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

When I was with my former employer, we stored as many as 10 pallets of Magic salt in our garage on the lower level of the boiler plant. There were offices directly above the garage and I never noticed any aroma from the magic in the garage let alone the offices.

I tend to think that the plastic bags and the shrink wrap around the pallet contain the smell. 

Loose BULK Magic is another animal all together. Now that can smell up a garage quick.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

BeachGuy, I think I should qualify what I said about Magic being overpowering sweet aroma. I mix my own Magic Salt. I use regular rock salt and pour Magic -0 over it. Most bagged Magic Salt is mixed at a ratio (I think) of about 4 gallons to the ton of salt. I'm mixing mine at a ratio of more equivelant to 8-10 gallons to the ton of salt. I'm also working with open 55 gallon drums of Magic -0 inside a small garage. Magic gets spilled frequently.

I also have kept open bags in my garage that's attached to the house. There is an initial odor when the bag is open. This dissipates quickly and I haven't noticed any lingering effects.

BRL, come on up and I'll dip out a glassful for you. Dark and foamy.... Cheers!


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

Cheers might be more appropriate then you think, the brown colour, is party due to the organic additives, which I understand come from left overs from brewing. 

Bill


----------



## PINEISLAND1 (Dec 21, 1999)

Thanks alot Mark....

Just remember your on that list.....


----------



## DJs Lawncare (Aug 16, 2003)

*magic storage*

Has anybody had a problem with corrosion or anything like that when storing the salt over the summer. i have been putting my salt in my dump trailer every year. i would like to build a barn for my equipment with enough salt storage for about 3-4 yards.


----------



## Parkplace (Sep 20, 2004)

*What does Magic Salt Consist of?*

HI Guys, lots of talk about magic salt, what chemicals or natural products make up magic salt.

Thanks


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Parkplace: "Magic Salt™ starts out as ordinary rock salt, which is then treated with a liquid, agricultural by-product of the distilling process blended with magnesium chloride. This patented liquid is trademarked as Magic Minus Zero™ and dramatically transforms rock salt into a new de-icing material."

More at:http://www.magicsalt.com/MagicSalt.html

DJs Lawncare - Are you talking about straight salt or Magic Salt? I've stored Magic Salt from one winter to the next for two years now in 55 gal drums. No corrosion so far. The only corrosion I've noticed is to the wheelbarrow and shovel that comes in direct contact with untreated salt. I built a small wooden shed, open on one side, that I store salt in. I buy in the Spring when it's cheaper; then mix it in late Summer. If your building a shed for equipment, I'd suggest a seperate shed for storing straight salt.


----------



## DJs Lawncare (Aug 16, 2003)

I am talking magic. I think it works so much better than straight salt. I was just worried about the moisture in the air and the salt corroding everything.


----------



## sr_innovative (Jan 29, 2004)

ParkPlace,

I'm in Ajax, Ontario. Give me a call and we can discuss Magic Minus Zero and Magic Salt in greater detail. I know a thing or two about it.

1-800-387-5777, ext. 125

Scott Robbins
Innovative / I.B.P 
78 Orchard Road, 
Ajax* ON* L1S 6L1
905.427.0318, ext.125
1.800.387.5777.
905.683.9444 (fax)*


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

I get mine in 50 lb. bags from John Parker in Poughkeepsie..........

I store it in the barn with the cars, lawn equipment, jetski, etc.

The smell of old wood , vehicles, magic salt, and PLOWTIME is coming !....geo


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Parkplace where are you from? I'm in Newmarket.


----------

